# AMAZING LOOPER DEAL



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Act fast: Electro-Harmonix 22500 Dual Stereo Looper - Electro-Harmonix Canada online at SHOP.CA - 683274011677


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, that is a good deal. 

If only I had feet-rhythm..........(me and loopers don't seem to jive).


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Mark, I think I grabbed the last one .


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

LexxM3 said:


> Thanks Mark, I think I grabbed the last one .


Hopefully. I was tempted, because it was a fabulous deal and I've been wanting a looper for a while. But May is "the expensive month", with anniversary, birthday, and Mother's Day all in the same month. So I had to bite the trigger finger. Didn't want to see the last one go to some undeserving stranger.

I just hope that they abide by the advertised price, because Sweetwater shows the same unit for $276USD. I think whoever pasted up the ad may have mistaken the 360 Looper for the 22500.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I was tempted but quickly started to feel lazy. I've found that mastering a looper to any significant extent is beyond my attention spand. 

My new trio is on its way and it has a looper. And it comes with a 12 bassists and 12 drummers. 

It's 4 x the price though.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Hopefully. I was tempted, because it was a fabulous deal and I've been wanting a looper for a while. But May is "the expensive month", with anniversary, birthday, and Mother's Day all in the same month. So I had to bite the trigger finger. Didn't want to see the last one go to some undeserving stranger.
> 
> I just hope that they abide by the advertised price, because Sweetwater shows the same unit for $276USD. I think whoever pasted up the ad may have mistaken the 360 Looper for the 22500.


I was thinking the same thing. States that regular price was $119 so either they put the wrong picture in the ad or but the wrong price on the ad. I've never used shop.ca. is it like an amazon type thing?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

sambonee said:


> I was tempted but quickly started to feel lazy. I've found that mastering a looper to any significant extent is beyond my attention spand.
> 
> My new trio is on its way and it has a looper. *And it comes with a 12 bassists and 12 drummers. *
> 
> It's 4 x the price though.


Man, are you gonna need a lot of beer and weed. Good luck with that!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2016)

Whoa. Crazy good deal. I don't even need one and was tempted to buy it just because it was such a great deal. Loopers are fun. Takes a bit to learn how to get them to line up, but once you learn the feel of looping it's a great tool. Had some fun with one on Golden Age with the band the other night -- was able to keep the rhythm guitar circulating while I got to take off in to noise-feedback land with the keyboard player. Hmm...wonder if we recorded that? Will have to ask drummer...


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Man, are you gonna need a lot of beer and weed. Good luck with that!


Lucky for me I'm all set in those departments.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Hopefully. I was tempted, because it was a fabulous deal and I've been wanting a looper for a while. But May is "the expensive month", with anniversary, birthday, and Mother's Day all in the same month. So I had to bite the trigger finger. Didn't want to see the last one go to some undeserving stranger.
> 
> I just hope that they abide by the advertised price, because Sweetwater shows the same unit for $276USD. I think whoever pasted up the ad may have mistaken the 360 Looper for the 22500.


Well, miracles do exist. Does not appear to be a scam or an error (or if error, price honoured) -- tracking indicates on vehicle for delivery today.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey, congrats, bro! Glad I was able to direct one to our membership.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

LexxM3 said:


> Well, miracles do exist. Does not appear to be a scam or an error (or if error, price honoured) -- tracking indicates on vehicle for delivery today.


Let us know what shows up!


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Shopping roulette, nice


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

tomsy49 said:


> Let us know what shows up!


No miracles, just human stupidity. Site and confirmation email all say looper and show picture of looper, what arrived is the optional foot switch for 22500, not the 22500. This will be fun.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

LexxM3 said:


> No miracles, just human stupidity. Site and confirmation email all say looper and show picture of looper, what arrived is the optional foot switch for 22500, not the 22500. This will be fun.


Definitely keep us posted on how this plays out too! Luckily you have another looper on the way


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

WTF?!

Now I feel bad that I seduced you into what is sure to be a headache. Not that it was ever my intention to be a marketing stooge for them, but boy, that is NOT going to win them any friends here, is it? My humblest apologies. I guess it's true about things that look too good to be true.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

mhammer said:


> WTF?!
> 
> Now I feel bad that I seduced you into what is sure to be a headache. Not that it was ever my intention to be a marketing stooge for them, but boy, that is NOT going to win them any friends here, is it? My humblest apologies. I guess it's true about things that look too good to be true.


It is not your fault it was your best intention.
I hope LexxM3 will give them one hell of a complaint and that they will send him proper looper. The worst case is he will get refund + plus all the hassle.

Hopefully it will end up well

yours Bojan


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

When I tried to place my order it said that there was 1 in stock. By the time I went to process payment it was out of stock. Lucky me???


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

tomsy49 said:


> Luckily you have another looper on the way


I try to cover my bases


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

mhammer said:


> My humblest apologies.


 No apologies are, of course, required. Yap, I will give them hell and will report. Funny thing is that the site STILL shows the looper unit -- very convenient for collection of evidence of incompetence.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Ultimately, the DF's should have to supply you with the correct looper - and let you keep the switch as a stupidity surcharge. I like to see big on-line suppliers pay for their technical education! You'll probably just get a refund - after a week or two of hassles. Good luck.

I think on-line stores will be judged by how much they jerk us around after *they* make these sort of screw-ups (and they'll make them lots). The good ones will stay around - the bad ones will go the way of the dodo bird.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Interim update: SHOP.CA is acting like the douches we expected them to be (but with patient, but meaningless, "customer loyalty" golden tongues). But that's ok, a formal Competition Bureau false advertising claim should fix things up eventually, particularly since they still haven't even fixed their "error" (as of date/time of this post) and they've blatantly lied to me when they indicated that "this item that was advertised is simply not available by any of our merchants" [direct unedited quote] when they even right now have 2 units in stock elsewhere on SHOP.CA. I, of course, have all this evidence fully collected and documented. This is already entertaining.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well I hope you get more entertainment than aggravation out of this.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm not defending them, but shop.ca is really just a marketing site for other retailers. Most of the musical instruments on the site come from Cosmo Music. I've had good experiences with them in the past - with music gear and other stuff on their site. Ultimately, they worked out to be less expensive than anything else I could find - even direct from their supplier.

I'm not sure who's responsible for the error in the listing, but I suspect that shop.ca does not have any music instrument retail expertise unless it's the person in charge of the toaster oven listings... So, I am guessing they rely on their partners to manage the details like that.

So, it's likely that they are fighting with Cosmo on this one. I know that shouldn't be the concern of the consumer in this case, but understanding the mechanics of it all might help get the resolution that you want. 

Maybe everyone just agrees it was a screw up and you get your money back and some extra store credit. That's probably the easiest thing for everyone to agree upon.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks. I know they are a front end and the basics of the mechanics. And I know it's Cosmo (it even says that on the page in one of the collapsed sections), but didn't know that until the wrong unit arrived. But my contract is with SHOP.CA, they get the responsibility of standing behind their advertised price. I might have let them go with a credit and a sufficiently sincere (or sincere-sounding) apology, but the blatant lie above and associated unwillingness to go beyond platitudes changed everything.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The canned response of "this item that was advertised is simply not available by any of our merchants" (assuming it isn't out of context) is pretty preposterous. I know of no circumstance where the vendor would simply be able to substitute something entirely different from the advertised product but of equivalent retail price. "We didn't have any more suits in your size, so we're sending you this table saw."


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Context is important, of course, and it's not out of context. It was in response to my request to receive what I ordered and what was confirmed by the order confirmation email (and is still on their website even now). It was after a couple emails after they figured out why I received the wrong thing i.e. advertising error, apparently.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Christ. The ad still says $109 for the unit. I'm no expert, but you should have a case to get what is advertised. Regardless of any "mistakes" in advertising. As far as I'm concerned, it states what you get for the price, so you should get it. I have no idea how this stuff works though.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I may have told this one before, but one of the columnists in the British mad PC Plus had a column in the late 90's about a web-based side business he was running. He was selling hard-to-find shrubs and garden plants, and relying on this one shipper. A client in Sweden put in an order for a shrub, paid the extra money for express delivery and insurance, and the shrub gets sent out. Weeks go by and the customer contacts the vendor to see why he hasn't received the product. The vendor is perplexed because he knows it's been shipped.

The vendor tries to find out what's going on and after an extensive detective search, he manages to score the e-mail address of the head of the shipping service. What he learns is that Sweden has passed some law that required all packages to be delivered by their national mail service, the all parcel delivery would have to be transferred to them at customs. The Swedish mail wasn't terribly slow, but was slower than the shipper's usual standards. Since the shipper didn't want to be saddled with complaints about shipping times that weren't their fault, they decided to discontinue delivery of anything to Sweden. _But they neglected to inform commercial clients of this_. So, the shrub was sitting, dead, in a warehouse, and no one got back to the vendor.

I mention this not to make excuses for what happened to Lexx, but to illustrate and reiterate the point that the author made: e-commerce will continue to be plagued by inattention to the details. And in this instance, the problem WAS inattention to details.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Not just e-commerce ...


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2016)

I was looking at a recording unit they had a while back but it was a scam. I called Long & McQuade about price matching, they got back to me warning me about them. L & M contacted the distributor, who said it was bogus.
Shop.ca also has an open ended shipping/tax/duty clause I was warned was a $ trap.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for that. I know I can't be blamed for getting sucked in, but I feel worse and worse about starting this thread as time goes on.

Lesson learned.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would also assume that there is more than one person with a footswitch sitting at home where a looper should be. I have a feeling that Cosmo may be ultimately on the hook for supplying these units and sucking up the loss. I am sure that this website has some legalize in the contract with vendors that proper item description and pricing is on them


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

The funniest part is that the page is still up. I take a snapshot of the page every day for evidence. They think they've taken it down. I've even told them it's still up several days ago. Still up right now. Another snapshot taken. And while it's "out of stock", the regular price is still $117.20 (sale $109.00).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

LexxM3 said:


> The funniest part is that the page is still up. I take a snapshot of the page every day for evidence. They think they've taken it down. I've even told them it's still up several days ago. Still up right now. Another snapshot taken. And while it's "out of stock", the regular price is still $117.20 (sale $109.00).


Just stick with it, they can't get out of this one. At the very least you will get a full refund. But if you pushed it hard you should get the unit and the loss is their problem.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

So I just got an email that the"item is back in stock", went to the page, it's still $109.00.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bzrkrage said:


> So I just got an email that the"item is back in stock", went to the page, it's still $109.00.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


I wonder what kind of game they are playing. Makes no sense


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I got the email as well, but an immediate check still shows the wrong price and still out of stock. I doubt it's a game, I think it's just gross incompetence, but whatever. Snapshot of the continued incompetence taken, in stock email saved.

I haven't had time to submit the formal competition bureau complaint, but should be able to find a few minutes this long weekend.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

This is not incompetence, it's a deliberate scam, AKA theft; fraud.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Not to be left out, I got the same email (2X), and same result as the rest.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

I noticed that the sku number on shop.ca matches the upc number on cosmos site for the foot switch. I am almost tempted to order the "looper" at shop.ca to see what happens. Still advertised as the looper of course.


----------

